
Ask HN: What makes a good autonomous vehicles engineer? - ____bee____
There are a lot of aspects behind the science of autonomous vehicles such Computer vision,  perception, motion planning, and control, .. etc. However, making it to this industry is still not clear to many of engineers. I have some papers such `End to End Learning for Self-Driving Cars` https:&#x2F;&#x2F;arxiv.org&#x2F;pdf&#x2F;1604.07316.pdf, but I hope that one of the autonomous vehicles engineers chime in and describe what it takes to enter this industry. What are the skills needed to be hired. Is Drivelss cars Nano-degree helpful ?
======
masonic
Someone who is self-driven.

